

Ask HN:What is your daily web routine? - Fuca

Mine is: Gmail, Local Newspaper, HN, Reddit..... work/personal sites.
======
shrughes
I check reddit, then check HN, then check reddit again, then realize I meant
to check proggit.

At this point in time, i forget that I've visited HN, so I check HN again. But
then maybe somebody posted something interesting that I missed, so I refresh
HN and look at how it changed. I do this a few more times.

Then I ponder, trying to remember what other forums I regularly visit. Ahhh,
the Cavern of COBOL. So I check that. And then I think of a few more places.
To refresh my programming, I see what's on the Drudge Report. By this time,
there might have been a new post on HN, so I go back to HN.

Then I go to work, and check HN and Proggit. Then I check HN throughout the
day. Usually while compiling. The build process has gotten quicker lately, so
maybe I should get a few more antivirus programs. Then I get home and do
anything but get on the computer. God, what was I thinking? Then I get on the
computer anyway and check HN and Proggit, and realize that proggit is too low-
quality and go back to HN, but then realize that HN is getting really
repetitive and it's full of people who are just full of themselves, which I
don't like because it reminds me of myself. Then I try to rip myself from the
screen and if successful go have a life or something.

------
pg
I try to start by doing something not online, like walking somewhere to get
breakfast and/or working on an essay. When I do sit down in front of a
computer, I check HN first, then Gmail. (I'd probably check Gmail first if I
weren't the one who had to fix HN if the site was wedged.)

HN and Gmail are the only sites I use regularly. I check the frontpage of
Reddit about once every three days, usually when I'm watching HN restart after
I've changed something.

------
rsayers
First thing is Google reader, everything I read on a daily basis I get through
rss, then I ssh into my server and open mutt, after that I'll check twitter.

------
johngunderman
Gmail, HN, QC, XKCD, sometimes Digg.

My web routine == far too much lost time :)

Sometimes I just have to turn off the internet while I work. Unfortunately, I
often need the internet to complete my work. Enter procrastination...

------
thomasswift
Email, HN, RubyFlow and my own site to see what people added, then I get back
to work.

------
simonb
Most of the web content I consume goes through my RSS reader (this includes
stuff like HN, proggit, xkcd, Delicious subscriptions,...). The only
exceptions are Gmail and forums without decent RSS support.

------
mikeyur
After logging in I open up twitter and search.twitter to see if anyone has
been talking to/about me. Then Gmail, HN. After that I get to work or open up
NewsFire (RSS Reader).

------
fuzzmeister
My home page is iGoogle, but instead of reading the stories in the built-in
RSS, I always click through to the various sites (Digg, TC, HN, CNN, BBC,
etc). No idea why.

~~~
staunch
I do as well. I like to see the article the way the author posted it and read
the comments.

------
lacker
Every day: Work email, Gmail, Google Reader, HN, and FriendFeed. If I have
spare time: Reddit, Friendfeed, Techmeme, Twitter.

I also subscribe to a lot of mailing lists that I have a filter set up to
automatically label and skip inbox on, that generates a couple thousand extra
emails a day that I skim through and read 1% of.

------
espadagroup
Google Hosted Domain email, NPR 5 Min Podcast, The Daily Beast Cheat Sheet,
Google Reader, Hacker News

------
staunch
Gmail, HN, iGoogle (one huge page with all my RSS feeds), Reddit, BBC, CNN.

------
rickharrison
Email, Wall Street Journal, HN, RSS Reader, Digg(once a week maybe), Work

------
jalammar
iGoogle (contains Gmail, HN, Slashdot, Edge Online, Google tech news) then
reddit. Rinse and repeat.

